
Having fun with IRC, making a simple bouncer, offering $10 per detailed bug - tocirc
Having fun with IRC again lately, group is making a simple bouncer<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;toc-irc&#x2F;jbnc<p>Simply connect to the port with a password and a bnc account is made for you. Yes we know it&#x27;s open to abuse; all IP addresses are hashed through our webirc setup in gateway mode, so users are still unique. We&#x27;ll add flood checks later; i&#x27;m sure a million connections making always on connections would crash it, I got it to crash at 7,500 connections<p>This is all experimental as to have a foundation to build off of; other bouncer projects are great too (kiwi, znc etc) we&#x27;re just looking to have fun and create.<p>But the other stuff, such as bugs between bouncer and client and things not forwarding right&#x2F;crashing for other reasons we are<p>offering $10 per detailed bug (with description and suggestion on fix), and $20 for fixes coded<p>I believe the budget is up to $2,000 - so for contributors we&#x27;ll consider a bonus if the 2k isn&#x27;t met<p>We&#x27;re in #jbnc on irc.bitcoin.com &#x2F; irc.imperialfamily.com<p>Long live IRC!
======
DTSCode
> This is the missing link for IRC.

What exactly makes it the missing link? It looks like it provides basic
support for its features, which software like ZNC does anyway, but without
needing to hardcode the protocol like jbnc does. (also, you're missing a \r in
your protocol messages, which would be necessary to actually be RFC1459
compliant. It looks like it is also missing SUMMON, so I guess it would be
more accurate to call it RFC1459-like)

